# My experiences with managing IBS



## DamnIwasgood (Feb 6, 2011)

IBS has changed a lot of things for me. I grew up doing well in most things I tried. I was good in academics, sports and the like. My first symptoms started creeping up in my final year of my undergraduate study. I was just on my way to my dream job and things were set until then. I had attributed the symptoms in the beginning to crappy food and didn't really bother at the time. But as I moved to a new place for my job, things started falling apart. My symptoms are predominantly gas,bloating and pain in the bowels which is sometimes relieved by emptying my bowels. I started missing work, couldn't bring myself to even try to have a proper relationship with a girl, and I couldn't help feeling depressed every now and then. I tried many things- some helped and some didn't- The problem is I'm not even sure what helps.It's been 4 years since I have had this condition. Now I am in a different country and have just started my Masters Course. I am under a lot of pressure to do well in my course and learn the language- to get a job here and gain experience in my field. So I am all the more eager to deal with this condition effectively and make sure it does not affect my life adversely. I am very careful with my diet. I noticed that cruciferous vegetables tend to aggravate symptoms so I avoid them. I have reduced the oil which I use for cooking, totally avoid coffee and try to avoid ice cream and chocolate. I take care to drink water half an hour after meals. I avoid nuts and have noticed that some fruits- bananas can aggravate symptoms. I have my meals at regular times making sure not to skip. I practice yoga regularly and pranayama(breathing exercises) in the morning. I am also in the process of changing my general outlook towards life- which was too focused on achievement and moving ahead- to reduce my stress and essentially be happy with the situation at hand and not let things out of my control to affect me. I do exercise whenever I can- at least 3-4 days a week- playing basketball or running, push ups etc. In addition, to manage stress I have taken up listening to audio books on the philosophy of zen and the like. Now conflicting observations during my course of managing IBS. I have noticed that consuming milk products only sometimes induce attacks. I used to avoid non-vegetarian food thinking that it would work. I have observed over the course of time that during the course of an attack, which would span a week normally, If I switched to non-vegetarian food my symptoms would subside in most cases. Also changing the amount of water I drink in the course of a day alleviates my condition once in a while. Also one major point that I noticed is that stress manifests immediately as symptoms especially if it is not apparent. I would not feel stressed but my IBS would suddenly pop up and ruin everything. Then I have to drop everything, stay in my room. Sometimes the thought of dropping everything and being irresponsible in general ends the symptoms. And then for a couple of weeks I don't have symptoms. I venture out again- I am sociable in general and have a knack of making friends quickly- but in the end IBS comes around again and nowadays I can't really connect with a person because I am always thinking about this. I can't get out of my own body so to speak. I have scaled down my goals in life because of this condition and it has been responsible for my being not able to have a girlfriend for some time. I want to know about people who have successfully managed this condition and yet have been able to pursue their dreams and love and be loved in general. I know I can do much better in life. This condition forces me to change everything. The first hint of pain is enough to remind me of all the time wasted and all the things I've failed at and missed because of this.


----------



## titchy_lou (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm new to this forum so hello.I've been watching what I eat over the past few weeks (I haven't been diagnosed with IBS yet) and what gets me is how my body reacts completely different to the same food. For example, I used to have a glass of milk everyday, no problem. I was told to cut out dairy for a few days last week and then reintroduce it. The first day I took it, I had terrible stomach pains and diarrhoea for the whole day. Because that was the only thing I'd eaten differently that day, I assumed it was the milk. However, the next time I had milk I was fine. Last night I had some milk, and I consequently spent the night in terrible pain with an upset stomach. I really hope this becomes a bit clearer. Its so frustrating, thinking one thing kicks off the IBS, to find that it doesn't always.


----------

